# 700c rims & tyres



## betelorg (17 Dec 2008)

Wanted front & back 700c rims and road tyres (or rims only) BUY (or swap for my new front & back BLACK alloy bolt through (not quick release) 26" road wheels & hybrid tyres (used 7 times, not off road) possible cash adjustment.)


----------



## jayce (18 Dec 2008)

hi i have new rims weinmann xr 18 came with a bike i bought only done about 6 miles their black 700c x23


----------



## beancounter (18 Dec 2008)

I just bought some Fulcrum Racing 5 evo wheels complete with inner tubes and Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres, 700 x 23. New and unused.

Rear hub is campag compatible (not shimano).

I'm having second thoughts - not sure they go with the bike aesthetically.

PM me if interested.

bc


----------



## betelorg (31 Dec 2008)

Hi Jayce, yes they may do. How much do you want for them and do you have any easy way of sending them to me? I'm in Burnham, near Slough. Are my 26" of any interest?
Phil


----------



## jayce (8 Jan 2009)

hi dont need them but wont want much for the wheels wot do you need just wheels or cassette ,tyres let me know and go from there


----------

